# A deer question.



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

When two deer stand up on their hind legs and act a little aggressive toward each other, is that a dominance or territorial thing?

We watched two do that last evening. I didn't see any antlers but we couldn't get a clear view because of fencing.


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

around here, this time of year, if you see it, it's just 'playing' unless it's during the 'rut'


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Does do it all the time to show dominance. They will also lay their ears back and do that to run another deer away from a choice bit of food.

 Al


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for answering. I think that they were clowning around as there is no food source in that field right now.

I must tell about the doe and her brand new fawn who came through our front yard. Beautiful! The wee one was very wobbly and slow to make progress, but it got to the high grass. Then people wonder why we live in the country!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I personally have only witnessed does do this.

Has anyone seen bucks do it?


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

yep, it's called rutting. scroll down and look at Whitetail Deer. there are plenty of vids on youtube.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rut_(mammalian_reproduction)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...2dYpjBR5elIgSCEI_HtokSg&bvm=bv.67720277,d.b2k


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

robsdak said:


> yep, it's called rutting. scroll down and look at Whitetail Deer. there are plenty of vids on youtube.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rut_(mammalian_reproduction)
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...2dYpjBR5elIgSCEI_HtokSg&bvm=bv.67720277,d.b2k



I have seen plenty of rutting bucks (been hunting them 40 something years). 

I have seen them shove each other around, posturing with ears back, curling their lips...but never on their hind leg pawing at each other like the girls!


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

tarbe said:


> I have seen plenty of rutting bucks (been hunting them 40 something years).
> 
> I have seen them shove each other around, posturing with ears back, curling their lips...but never on their hind leg pawing at each other like the girls!


maybe i have seen something different? i have seen the stand hoof/hoof and box. for lack of a better term. down here on Eglin AFB Reservation. i stopped hunting there right after i got shot at. young kid and his uncle thought i was a deer. haven't been back.


----------

